

Tough questions for the General Manager of Windows Azure - vyrotek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdDMKeKs1as

======
devmonk
gtk. Not into M$, but wasn't aware of Bizspark available to startups that was
noted as a way to get access to Azure:
<http://www.bizspark.com/Pages/home.aspx>

And gtk this is the Azure suggestion area:
[http://www.mygreatwindowsazureidea.com/forums/34192-windows-...](http://www.mygreatwindowsazureidea.com/forums/34192-windows-
azure-feature-voting)

Service pricing model seems to need work for Azure.

Too bad that msdn is not free, otherwise I might actually check out visual
studio every once in a while.

